# Newbie - heterotopic pregnancy



## chipeedee (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi 

I'm Lauren, 31 with a 22 month old girl. As far as I'm aware I have no known fertility issues but have recently suffered the horrendous loss of a twin pregnancy at 8.5 weeks. It was all completely out of the blue seeing as I conceived pretty quickly first time around and had a very straightforward pregnancy. Basically I suffered a ruptured ectopic pregnancy which very nearly killed me (very grateful to still be here for my family). This resulted in the removal of my left tube. The surgeon said my right tube 'looked ok' from what she could see. The day after the op I was told that my womb looked bigger than it should so I was sent for a scan, the Dr explained the rare condition of a heterotopic pregnancy (twin pregnancy with one ectopic and one in the womb) The scan revealed a baby in my womb, but that had sadly stopped growing at 8 weeks ish, so I guess a couple of days before the rupture. I am beyond heartbroken  
Anyway I guess I'm really just looking for support and maybe hoping I might find someone who has suffered the same thing. It seems to be so rare that I can't find anyone, which is a good thing in a way. I have had very irregular bleeding since I had the d&c to remove the baby in the womb. So I have a scan soon to check everything is OK. It may sound silly but a psychic told me since that I need to give 'this a rest' while patting her abdomen. She said she could see a miscarriage in feb and mentioned endometriosis (which I don't think I have) so I'm a bit worried! 
Thanks for reading my post, any support appreciated.


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Chipeedee,

Welcome to FF. I'm sorry you've suffered such a traumatic event. I recently had a similar experience. I also lost twins at 8.5wks due to a heterotopic pregnancy but my ectopic was cervical rather than tubal. I had an emergency ERPC on the 31st of July this year.  It's been so heartbreaking to have lost them both under such rare circumstances and I really empathise with what you've been through and what you're still going through right now. We have no children so this was my first pregnancy at the ripe old age of 45 using DE. I don't know how recent your loss was but for me, it's the planning of the next cycle that gets me through.  

I know what you mean about it being so rare that it's difficult to find anyone with a shared experience. I'm not sure if my post is any help, but if there's anything I can help with please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## MrsRawson (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Lauren,
I was really saddened to read your story. I have never experienced this or heard of this condition but I didn't want to read and not acknowledge what you have been through. I hope you're scan indicates you don't need any further intervention and as you're psychic says, you can rest "this".
Best Wishes, Cathy xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Lauren!!!

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I can't even begin to imagine what you have been through. I don´t know much about heterotopic pregnancy, but I know that another member, Dudders had one a couple of months ago when she was 10 weeks pregnant. Here is her diary http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=298950.0 the last 2 pages covers her loss.

There is also a "Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss" section ~ CLICK HERE which you might find useful.

Sue


----------



## chipeedee (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies and understanding. My heterotopic happened on the 29th May, well thats when the ectopic ruptured and I had surgery. It was a couple of days later that I found out about the 2nd baby and had to have a d&c. I don't know what an ERPC is I''m afraid. Its now 19 days since my last bleed ended so maybe my cycle is finally settling down. I desperately want to concieve again, and now I've read some posts on here I feel like a fraud as I may well concieve without problem. 
Thank you Cathy for your kind words, and thanks for the links posted too ladies xx


----------



## chipeedee (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh and I really am very blessed with my daughter, so if I never have any more babies I'm very grateful anyway. I don't want to seem that I'm not! x


----------

